# Aerides quinquevulnera v. calayana



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2013)

There has been some discussion as to whether this is the correct name.


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2013)

It looks like the quinq. I had for many years. A close up of the flowers
might help, but usually I can tell by fragrance which Aerides is which.
I think it's beautiful no matter which one it is.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

nice, but..
I thought roots grow away from the Sun. If that's true they should not be on the same side as the blooming inflour. ???


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2013)

NYEric said:


> nice, but..
> I thought roots grow away from the Sun. If that's true they should not be on the same side as the blooming inflour. ???


Remember this is in a greenhouse, with light all around. I also hung it when 3 spikes started developing -- it had been growing on a bench.


----------



## fibre (Dec 20, 2013)

Soo lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 20, 2013)

very nice show.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 21, 2013)

Just stunning!


----------



## Stone (Dec 21, 2013)

Thats a very lovely show Dot.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 22, 2013)

Great blooming, bravo!!!! (Is the spike on the left ok? or broken?) Jean


==> I meant the one to the right side of the pic of course !!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> nice, but..
> I thought roots grow away from the Sun. If that's true they should not be on the same side as the blooming inflour. ???



the roots are growing away from the sun

nice plant


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 23, 2013)

A beauty!:clap::clap::clap:
What's the fragrance like?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweet and spicy.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2013)

Great Show Dot:clap:


----------



## lepetitmartien (Dec 28, 2013)

For quinquevulnera I have cinnamon in my (fabulous) list.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Great blooming, bravo!!!! (Is the spike on the left ok? or broken?) Jean
> 
> 
> ==> I meant the one to the right side of the pic of course !!


I just caught your question.... No, not broken, just the effect of foreshortening. I tried photographing from a different angle, but it didn't look as good.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Dot !!!! Jean


----------

